# Zakk Wylde and BLS - Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some Canadian dates for Black Label Society

Fri 03/30/07 Toronto, ON Kool Haus 

Tue 04/10/07 Winnipeg, MB Burton Cummings Th. For Perf. Arts 

Thu 04/12/07 Calgary, AB MacEwan Conference And Event Centre 

Fri 04/13/07 Edmonton, AB Edmonton Events Centre


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I couldnt find these on tiketmaster. When do they go on sale?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are on there right now. Just type in black label society in search. ON SALE NOW !!


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Cool I seen him at Ozzfest years back.

Sometimes lately Metal bands have been showing up in the alternative or just rock sections on Ticketmaster no idea why.

:rockon2:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I only see tickets available for Toronto, not Calgary. Am I missing something?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody know the presale codes for the calgary concert?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Got my tickets for winnipeg the other day. Can't make the Heaven and Hell concert in march so figured that this is a good way to make it up. That and I am being forced to take 4 teenage girls into winnipeg for the My Chemical Romance concert.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

*wow this is total crap!*

No Vancouver?!?!!?! Denied?!?!?!?


----------

